# fashion advice! scarves



## hals (Sep 8, 2006)

hello everyone! I had a question about some scarves i bought the other day. total impulse buy.. they were like $1.00 each, lol. can anybody suggest something to where them with? i'm drawing a total blank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . we've all been there.. buy something and bring it home to find you have no idea what to put it with! haha.. or atleast it happens to me!

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...r/scarves2.jpg

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n...er/scarves.jpg

the scarves are about 2 1/2 inches wide x 7 feet long... wraped around my neck once the ends come to my knees and i'm 5'3. 

Thank you so much! any suggests are welcome... your ideas are def. better them mine!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

i use mine as headwraps when i'm too lazy to do my hair. i flip my head over and overlap them once, tie them underneath and do a funky updo with a bunch of bobby pins...


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

I use them as head bands and let the ends just trail behind me under my ponytail, haha.

Sometimes I use them as belts and tie them off to the side.

I think, depending on the scarf, they can even look cute tied around your neck (not Librarian style, haha).


----------

